# question?!!!



## Illicitmp1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey well on my 2000 altima the main window switch broke and I was wondering if a main window switch from a pathfinder would work cuz i cant find a main window switch from another altima...so if anybody has an answer for this i would appreciate it if youll let me know thanks... :thumbup:


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I have the same problem. the Drivers side front window switch barely functions. It will go down but refuses to go back up all the time. If you find out a solution outside of this forum please let me know because i'm trying to sell it and its not a good thing. People normally don't like that kind of thing.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The main switch goes out alot, you can get a new one for around $100. I actually keep a spare one when people come in with this problem so they can have there window roled up.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Rock Auto online has them for like $69. Just replaced my gf's. Like it was mentioned above, it is a very common problem.


----------

